# Demo site, plus many jigs



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This is not a jig but just a help tip to let you view many jigs and fixtures.

This site has many DEMOS and jigs that can help with wood working items.
Bookmark this site I'm sure you will be glad you did.

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/menu2.htm


I hope you enjoy it like I do,,, 

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome site Bob.... Thanks a bunch!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Bob

I know you just got a new Hitachi besure to see the links on the site for the Hitachi router.

Many great tips on this site  plus the tips on the sommerfeld router table and bits.
(CMT bits)

Bj


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Bj. I stumbled upon this site a long time ago while searching for something else. Forgot to bookmark it and have been trying to find it since.

Rusty


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Rusty

It's a great site with tons of info for the wood worker plus many great links.

Bj


----------

